# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Afbouwen fentanyl

## scarsdale

Hallo Jan,

Van alle informatie, die ik heb binnen gekregen heb ik wel wat opgestoken, maar die van jou heb ik veel aan gehad en daarom een paar vragen. Bij mij is het n.m.l. zo dat 30 uur na geplakt te hebben de symptomen van ontwennings verschijnselen weer toeslaan (geen lolletje) .... ik neem dan een Oxazepam, maar dat doet niets. Is dit nu het moment waarop ik een nieuwe pleister plak met weer een stukje eraf? Wat doe je met het stukje dat je eraf knipt? Mag ik dit zomaar weggooien. Had jij ook totaal geen eetlust meer? De huisarts heeft mij weer helemaal van voren af laten beginnen en ik wil het nu goed doen. Wat dacht jij van het volgende? Zal ik nu direct met het stukjes afknippen beginnen? Of eerst even de volle dossis en dan aan het afbouwen beginnen. Ben benieuwd naar je reactie .... Groetjes

----------

